# Schaefer Ambulance Service Pomona CA



## krave (Apr 19, 2012)

Does Any one know or have any info on this company. Any info are they do 911 calls,if they have 12 or 24 hour shifts,etc..any info would be great thanks..

Gary


----------



## JENNI (Apr 19, 2012)

I did my ride along with them last year. They do 911 calls. I"m not exactly sure about their shifts. The crew I was working with happened to be on a 48 shift which they told me were on the weekends only. I also know that the guys i was working with had 24 shifts during the weekdays also.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew some people that worked there. They said you will not have a social life. They did 24 shifts 72 hrs than 96 the next week.

Edit: you can't trade shifts also and time off is almost impossible.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 19, 2012)

Applied there recently haven't heard anything back from them :/


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 19, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Applied there recently haven't heard anything back from them :/



You should call. Ask for Albert.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Im jw is Albert the one that hires people etc?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 19, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Im jw is Albert the one that hires people etc?



Yea when I called they told me he is in charge. I believe he is the supervisor


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've applied to Schaefer 3 times since October, wonder what it takes to actually get some sort of response.


----------



## Danno (Apr 19, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I've applied to Schaefer 3 times since October, wonder what it takes to actually get some sort of response.



Friend of mine just got hired there couple weeks ago (we got our emt certs at the same time from the same school, he has no prior exp).  I called on the morning he had his interview, and sure enough they said they weren't hiring. So a lot of is sheer luck it looks like.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 22, 2012)

If you want to get hired by Schaefer you have to bug the Bejesus out of them. My buddy went down to Pomona, in a suit, once a week for a little over a month. He was eventually known as "the suit guy" and got hired. 

SGV division has most of the 911 county areas from Claremont to Monrovia. They range from sleepy stations like Glendora to Non stop running in Pomona. IFT is done mostly by part timers working day/swing cars,.

Pay starts at $10.50. Full time, You work 3 24s one week and 4 the next. You're only payed for sleep time if you get up four or more times in a night. Additionally, you get $3 per transport. Part time, work two 10hr IFT shifts a week, but can pick 24s or 48s if you wish.

All the rigs are old and busted. The stations range from small hole in wall offices with no showers to stations where 6-8 emts sleep in one room.

Shift trades/days off are almost impossible

You'll get some interesting call as Schaefer has some interesting coverage areas/Special events

If anyone has any questions PM me.


----------



## Danno (Apr 22, 2012)

Mufasa556 said:


> You'll get some interesting call as Schaefer has some interesting coverage areas/Special events



I saw on one of the recent Fantasy Factory's they got Schaefer to cover their bullfighting segment.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 22, 2012)

Shift schedule is horrible. Only once every other week do you get 2 days off in a row. Next to impossible to get trades/time off.
Rigs were nice at one point, but the majority are old and abused.
Stations are small and almost unlivable for 24/48hr shifts.
Pay is decent (mostly because you work all the time) but you still clock out at night.

Their 911 area is from clairmount to la canada (past Monrovia).
I would recommend Care, McCormick, AMR and even some of the larger IFT co. before Schaefer.

Good luck if you want to work there.


----------



## SGV EMT (Apr 27, 2012)

The best advice I can give you is to make sure you apply and stay in the Pomona division. It is like night and day between the pomona division and the LA division. I did 3 years at schaefer and like every company it has its ups and downs, but mostly downs IMO. The management was terrible and did not care at all about the employees. Moral was always low because everyone hated management. The majority of rigs were old and outdated because the company was so cheap they would literally run the rigs until they couldn't run anymore or until they hit the 10 year mandatory retirement mark. Like someone had mentioned earlier in the thread, the stations ranged from ok to down right disgusting. The schedule for EMT's were horrible (It was an A/B schedule so you either worked M-W-F every other Sat or T-TH-SUN every other Sat). The pay was decent but you worked so much that you never got the chance to enjoy it. I will say there are a lot of good people that work there and they have some good 911 contract cities that made working bearable but overall, if you want 911 I would advice McCormick, Care, or AMR, leave Schaefer as a last resort.


----------



## britboo88 (May 27, 2012)

*schafer*

Wow I wish I would have read this before.  I just apllied to the pomona division.  Had my interview.  Drug test...everything. now waiting for my " physical agility" I was told I'm lifting 375 lbs with a partner up and down a flight of stairs X2... I don't know if I can even do that. Does anyone know what else ill be expected to do? Or any advise for being a new employee with schafer?


----------



## terrible one (May 27, 2012)

If you get hired, stay under the radar and apply to other companies while getting experience at Schaefer.


----------



## britboo88 (May 27, 2012)

Great. Thanks for the advise :sad:


----------



## jp506 (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know the best way to apply to schaefer? I've tried faxing the application and than calling to follow up on it, but still nothing. Any advice would greatly be appreciated


----------



## britboo88 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, if you shooting for the pomona one. Print out your app. And dress nice and take it in person. Make sure you jave your icema, nremt, cpr card, and a h6 print out. And livescan wouldn't hurt. Ask for Albert, he's really nice. Gjood luck!!!


----------



## jp506 (Jun 1, 2012)

Than you so much for the help. So what was the interview process like?


----------



## britboo88 (Jun 1, 2012)

When I first walkedin he asked me for the definition for shock and wjat are the types of shock.. which we all know but I was so nervous it took me awhile to spit it out. Then he gave me some scenario questions. Went over my app. Then I took a test ( like the national registry ) then took a grammar/ spelling ( know the difference between Effect and affect)
good luck ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 1, 2012)

britboo88 said:


> know the difference between Effect and affect)


----------



## jp506 (Jun 2, 2012)

britboo88 said:


> When I first walkedin he asked me for the definition for shock and wjat are the types of shock.. which we all know but I was so nervous it took me awhile to spit it out. Then he gave me some scenario questions. Went over my app. Then I took a test ( like the national registry ) then took a grammar/ spelling ( know the difference between Effect and affect)
> good luck ^_^



Thank you for all the help.


----------



## britboo88 (Jun 4, 2012)

your welcome!!! maybe ill see you out there!


----------

